# HID Installation in '02 Hyundai Sonata



## ghsguy (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to install HID in my 2002 Hyundai Sonata, I just have no idea where to start. I know I need a kit. But along with the kit, am I going to need to buy new Headlghts? The ones in the car are stock. I read something about needed reflectors instead of projections or vice versa?
also which kit do I buy? And any good recommendations on a brand? Any more help is appreciated. Thanks. Garrett.


----------

